# Carboy Oaking



## MisterEd (Dec 18, 2016)

Attached are some pics of my recent attempt to oak my reds. I was running behind schedule but finally got the opportunity to add some heavily toasted white oak sticks to my Landot Noir and Cynthianna. I used about 3 ounces of sticks per 5 gallons. The netting that houses the sticks allows for what will be hopefully an easy removal. Even with some anticipated swelling I think the oak should come out without much difficulty. I used a bed of oak coals with a metal grate on top to scorch the sticks (being a woodworker has it's advantages). Some are actually black with _toastyness_. The netting is what comes when you buy a pack of "Fun Pops" from the grocery store. I used ty wraps and fishing line to secure the netting. Will wait 2-3 weeks before sampling.
Peace,
Ed


----------

